# What combination of Struts & Lowering Springs for my 89 Sentra??



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

I can't decide on which Lowering Springs & Struts I should put on my 89 Sentra. Which Struts & Lowering Springs compliment each other the best? I want to lower my car with the quality products.
I'm trying to get the best to avoid sagging springs, camber problems, blown struts. Any ideas??


----------

